# New Book - Chow Hounds



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Theres a new book out by a NC veterinarian that I read about in today's paper. He discusses obesity in America's pets among other things. One interesting thing that I noticed was that he advocated looking for a high protein food with at least a protein level of 30% for dogs and 35% for cats with meat as the first ingredient! Also mentioned that all dog food should list calorie count and you should feed your dog by the calories per day needed. 

Here is his website

Chow Hounds by Dr. Ernie Ward

I haven't read it in great detail (got a life that interfers) but I'll check it out later. I just found it intersting that a vet was actually advocating a high protein diet for all dogs and cats.


----------

